# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura Z.Agim!

## pranvera bica

Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura  per ju Z.Agim! Qofshin vite plot shendet ,gezime e lumturi ne familjen tuaj te mbushur plot me mbesa e niper!Kalofshi sa me bukur  edhe mes miqsh! :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat:

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014),Besoja (15-07-2014)

----------


## Busy Girl

I dashur Xhaxhi Gimi une nuk di te krijoj poezi aq te bukura si ju.....
por do te doja tju shkruaja dicka pa rime letrare por me rimen e zemres..
Te uroj qe kjo ditelindje te jete me e bukura per ty....
uroj qe jeta juaj te jete shume e gjate ne kete menyre mund te japesh sa me shume nga dituria dashuria dhe embelsia juaj..
nuk ju njoh personalisht por kam shume respekt per ju.
ju uroj nje dite te mrekullueshme dhe nje jete te lumtur
Gezuar ditelindjen

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## anita340

Urime për ditëlindjen, zoti Agim! Jetofsh edhe shumë vite të lumtura, me njerzit që të rrethojnë. Gëzuar!

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## mia@

Gezuar ditelindjen Z. Agim. Pac vec shendet e lumturi ne jeten tende! Qofsh perhere i rrethuar me dashurine e njerezve te tu me te dashur!

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Gezuar ditelindjen Shef,
edhe njeqin vite te lumtura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## zANë

Z.Agim gezuar data e lindjes, pac nje jete te gjate e te shendetshme!

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## skender76

Gezuar ditelindjen Agim!!

Sonte do pi nje gote vere per shendetin tend!!

Gezime pac gjithmon!!

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura  per ju Z.Agim! Qofshin vite plot shendet ,gezime e lumturi ne familjen tuaj te mbushur plot me mbesa e niper!Kalofshi sa me bukur  edhe mes miqsh!


*E nderuar Pranvera Bica, përzemërsisht Ju falenderohem për hapjen e temës dhe urimin e ngroht...
Ju dëshiroj shumë shëndet, ngrohtësi familiare e lumturi pa kufi...
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> I dashur Xhaxhi Gimi une nuk di te krijoj poezi aq te bukura si ju.....
> por do te doja tju shkruaja dicka pa rime letrare por me rimen e zemres..
> Te uroj qe kjo ditelindje te jete me e bukura per ty....
> uroj qe jeta juaj te jete shume e gjate ne kete menyre mund te japesh sa me shume nga dituria dashuria dhe embelsia juaj..
> nuk ju njoh personalisht por kam shume respekt per ju.
> ju uroj nje dite te mrekullueshme dhe nje jete te lumtur
> Gezuar ditelindjen


*Busy Girl, unë i ruaj për arkivën personale (e pse je edhe kolektive), shumë gjërat të cilat i vlerësoj se do kanë vlerë për mua e do ken vlerë nesër...për monografinë time...kështu që edhe urimin tuaj e vendosa në dosjet e mia...
Faleminderit...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Urime për ditëlindjen, zoti Agim! Jetofsh edhe shumë vite të lumtura, me njerzit që të rrethojnë. Gëzuar!


*Faleminderit shumë Anita, Ju dëshiroj edhe Juve të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Gezuar ditelindjen Z. Agim. Pac vec shendet e lumturi ne jeten tende! Qofsh perhere i rrethuar me dashurine e njerezve te tu me te dashur!


*E nderuar Mia@, qofsh e nderuar, Ju dëshiroj jetë të këndshme e të hareshme...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Gezuar ditelindjen Shef,
> edhe njeqin vite te lumtura.


*O Hot mik, faleminderit për respekt të vazhdueshëm...qofsh me gëzime e lumturi të përjetshme...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Z.Agim gezuar data e lindjes, pac nje jete te gjate e te shendetshme!


*Ju falenderohem shpirtërisht zANë, po ua kthej dyfish...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Gezuar ditelindjen Agim!!
> 
> Sonte do pi nje gote vere per shendetin tend!!
> 
> Gezime pac gjithmon!!


*

Mik Skender, faleminderit për urimin e të bëftë mirë kupa e verës...
Të dëshiroj jetë të lumtur familiare...*

----------


## Elian70

urime, urime Baces...edhe shume vite te tjera gezim e lumturi perjete....

p.s. do trokitur nje cikez gota virtualisht se keshtu thate sikur nuk shkon :b

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## Enkeleu

Urime z. Agim. Festofsh edhe 100 te lumtura.

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime Ditlindja z.Metbala , ju deshiroj shendet,energji dhe freski në Jeten tuaj edhe per shumë Vitttttttteeeeeeeee tjera

----------

Agim Metbala (08-07-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

> urime, urime Baces...edhe shume vite te tjera gezim e lumturi perjete....
> 
> p.s. do trokitur nje cikez gota virtualisht se keshtu thate sikur nuk shkon :b


*Ju falenderohem mik, paqit vetëm gëzime e lumturi në jetë...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Urime z. Agim. Festofsh edhe 100 te lumtura.


*
Mik Enkele, paqit edhe ju lumturi e jetëgjatësi...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Urime Ditlindja z.Metbala , ju deshiroj shendet,energji dhe freski në Jeten tuaj edhe per shumë Vitttttttteeeeeeeee tjera


*Faleminderit i nderuar, paqit edhe ju shëndet e lumturi...*

----------

